# Would you sue



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Golfer sues golf course over eye injury
BRENTWOOD, N.H. (AP) — A Manchester man who lost an eye to a ricocheting golf ball is suing the golf course.

Sixty-seven-year-old Paul Sanchez sued Candia Woods Golf Links this week. In September of 2006, a ball he hit bounced off a yardage-marker and hit him in the right eye.

Sanchez argues the course did not warn him about the markers. He says they were too rigid to be safe for the course and improperly placed in the middle of the fairway.

Candia Woods is not commenting.



Information from The New Hampshire Union Leader


I see this as a self inflicted wound and not being a lawyer don't we all assume respocibility for our errant shots on the courses we play?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Just another stupid, frivolous lawsuit. He hit the ball himself... he ought to sue himself. Sorry he lost an eye, but the guy is an idiot. :cheeky4:


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> Just another stupid, frivolous lawsuit. He hit the ball himself... he ought to sue himself. Sorry he lost an eye, but the guy is an idiot. :cheeky4:


+1 
He's not going to win his lawsuit. What's next? The grass was wet and I slipped and broke a hip... they didn't say "wet grass is slippery?" 
What a jerk :thumbsdown:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lawsuit FAILED

Can I sue when I hit a ball into the rough and loss it?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

With all due sympathy for him losing an eye, I've always been under the impression that playing golf is something we do at our own risk, with no secondary liability on the part of the golf course for the actions of the other golfers, who might hit us with a club or ball. It should carry over to rebounds if the player is within the property.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

As attorney for the defendant I ask the plaintiff two questions: 

Me: "Did you check to see if the stake was removable?"

Plaintiff: "No"

Me: "Did you ever consider the possibility of moving your ball away from the stake?"

Plaintiff: "No"

Me: "Your Honor, I move that this case be dismissed on the grounds that the the plaintiff is an idiot."

Judge: "Motion granted. Case dismissed!"


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Gee Rick... Maybe you could have another career as an attorney now!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Fourputt said:


> As attorney for the defendant I ask the plaintiff two questions:
> 
> Me: "Did you check to see if the stake was removable?"
> 
> ...


All rise this case has just been thrown out of court top job Rick!

(please i do think that it is sad that he lost his eye)


----------

